# Introducing feral kittens and old ragdoll



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I got 2 feral kittens about 3 weeks ago. They are now about 12 weeks old. I keep them in our little box room which is upstairs. 
The kittens are slowly getting used to me and even start purring when I stroke them. They are still reluctant being picked up and cuddled but with patience I will get there. 
The first week I could not even touch them without my leather gloves on so we have already made progress.
I know it will take a long time to get them used to us.

Our 12 year old ragdoll Wilbur has been living with us for 3 years now. He is not a house cat and is outside a lot if the weather allows it. Please do not start telling me off for letting Wilbur outside as the members in a different forum did. He is 12, has always been an outdoor cat and has always lived in this area with no cars. He does not wander further than 300 yards from the house anyway.

Since we had the kittens Wilbur has moved his sleeping spot from upstairs (where the kittens are) to downstairs. I still take him upstairs every evening, sit on the window sill in the bedroom and stroke him as we have been doing this for years. But now he jumps off after a few minutes and goes downstairs.

I have stroked the kittens with a sock and then stroked Wilbur with it and he did not seem annoyed at all, actually he did not show any reaction.
So yesterday I thought I could show him the kittens for the first time. I had him on my arm and opened the door to the kitten room. Loads of shouting and hissing from Wilbur, so I shut the door and put him down immediately. He ran downstairs, I followed him and reassured him.

Today I put a towel that was in the kitten room next to his new sleeping area and he immediately started shouting and walked away.

I do not want to rush anything, if it takes 2 weeks, it takes 2 weeks, and if it needs 6 months then it will take 6 months.

What would you suggest would be the next step?


----------



## Raychellee (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi there. 
I think it's just time and patience when introducing cats, your ragdoll has been his own boss for many years and with the kittens being feral, it might just take a little longer? Why don't you just try leaving the door open for them to introduce themselves?
I had a feral cat, Jessy, from a farm, she lived till she was nearly 17 and became the most adorable loving cat, my other cats afterwards got on really well and had them from kittens  Jessy also came to you when she wanted a fuss and did not like being picked up!

Your Ragdoll will soon get used to them, just in her own time, after all he is boss cat 

I now have a Bengal cat and yes, i too let her outside, taught her to come to me when when called and she never goes further than the garden and next doors!

Keep us updated on their progress, and what type of kittens do you have?
Raych.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for your reply Raych.

Yes, Wilbur too comes when I call him. My neighbour said he is more like a dog than a cat, haha.

The kittens are some kind of weird mix. Giddit is black and fluffy and Karm is a fluffy tabby with maine coon ears. Both are quite big for their age and already weigh 2kg and 1.7kg after only weighing 450 grams when we rescued them. Vet said they are now in perfect condition.

I can't leave the door open yet as I think I would never find the kittens again. Too many places to hide in our house lol. They need a few more weeks until they get used to me completely. At least I have had 2 days without any hissing from them


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Integrating Kittens with Cats try this site


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Nightkitten, please be reassured we will not be telling you off on this forum for letting Wilbur out. You have explained you live in a quiet area with no cars and he never goes far. Sounds ideal for him

Your kittens are gorgeous! I love the Maine Coon type ears!!

I hope the integration process goes well. It sounds like you are prepared to be very patient and go slowly. Wilbur may find it harder to accept the kittens as he has been an *only* cat. He may find it easier when the time comes for face to face meeting, to get to know one kitten a little bit before he meets the other one. Less stressful for him perhaps.

But see what the link Spid gave you says. Good Luck


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Spid, good website!

I am now doing stage 2 of the procedure.

Today I took a towel that was in the kitten room down to Wilbur and put it next to his sleeping place. He sniffed it and started shouting immediately (no hissing though). I sat next to him and stroked him the whole time. Then I put his favourite treats in front of him but he ignored them. He then got up and sat down a few metres away, still shouting.

So I got rid of the towel, picked Wilbur up and put him back on his sleeping place (funnily enough my OH's couch lol). He then ate his treats and settled back down.

I think I will repeat this procedure every day until Wilbur gets used to the smell and associates it with his favourite treats.

I will keep you updated of the progress.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

small breakthrough!

Every morning and evening Wilbur and I have the ritual that I take him upstairs to the bedroom, sit on the window sill with him on my lap and we have a cuddle. This usually lasts between 5 and 30 minutes, depending on his mood.

Since we had the kittens he did not stay on my lap in the bedroom at all. I would carry him up the stairs, he stopped purring and as soon as I sat down on the window sill he would jump off and run downstairs.

Nevertheless I kept up with our ritual. It was very disheartening some times but I persevered.

This morning Wilbur did not stop purring and stayed on my lap for 15 minutes! 

I think I might have a little breakthrough here, so finally my patience for the last 4 weeks has paid off. I am so happy!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

One step forward, two steps back?!

Saturday Wilbur came upstairs all by his own for the first time in weeks - unfortunately just at the wrong time. I was just cleaning the litter tray of the kittens and the rubbish bag with the used litter was on the floor in the bathroom.
Wilbur smelled it and went absolutely bonkers. He hissed, shouted, ran downstairs, then ran outside and then kept on shouting outside for the next 5 minutes.
Since then he has been sleeping under the dining table in a very dark corner.

So yesterday I bought him his absolute favourite - prawn cocktail. I put it on a plate and took the plate upstairs. I took Wilbur upstairs too but he just started shouting and went back downstairs and hid again. 

I am thinking of feeding him only upstairs as this is what a few guidelines on introducing cats say but I am not sure if Wilbur would then eat at all? Would he maybe move out completely and go to the neighbours for food? I can't ask the neighbours not to feed him as they are spiteful and would feed him even more.
Has anyone got any experience with changing the cats feeding place to somewhere he does not like?

Any advice would help. I know I have to be patient but at the moment I am purely frustrated :crying:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We are in a similar position (2 kittens, 1 older cat) and in the beginning when the older cat was very nervous I sat beside him on the floor while he ate in his usual place. My job in his eyes was to be look-out for thieving kittens so that he could eat. He is a simple boy and can't do two things at once. He also has a habit of coming to the bathroom with me so sometimes I took food with me, and then he would eat with the door shut. I think he wanted to know he wouldn't be snuck up on. 

Now they all eat together, and I also have to take food and a cat in to the bathroom with me in the evening because that's what we do... I think if Wilbur feels safe upstairs then it is worth trying to feed him there.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Quick update:
I am back to step 2 of the introduction of cats which is the introduction through smelling the scent of the other cats. 
If I stroke Wilbur (the old cat) with a sock that smells of the kittens he is fine and shows no reaction at all.
He still shouts if I put a towel that smells of the kittens in front of him and then walks away.
And he still does not like being upstairs where the kittens are still kept in a separate room.

I have bought Feliway and one downstairs and one upstairs.
Finally Wilbur is not sleeping under the dining table anymore but slept on the couch today.

I will stick to the scent introduction until Wilbur does not get upset anymore when smelling the kittens.

The kittens have been with us for 6 weeks now so it just shows that introductions can take some time.

Will keep you all updated


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

So have done 2 weeks of scent introduction again. The last 5 days I have had hardly any shouting of Wilbur when taking him upstairs 

Today I had him on my arm and we stood outside the kitten room. He did not shout. After a while he just wanted to get away so I took him back downstairs.

Do you think I can now start opening the door with Wilbur on my arm? I thought I could have him on my arm and open the door but not actually go into the room and see how he reacts?

Any opinions on this?

thank you!


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

The way I would do it would be to have the kittens in a kitten pen downstairs so Wilbur can see them but without actual contcact.
As you probaby don't have a kitten pen what I would do is leave the door open so the kittens can venture downsatirs and just see what happens.
If Wilbur spits or hisses at them they will probably run straight back to
"their "room but just leave them to it.
Don't try to control Wilbur too much he may panic if you are holding on to him.
Some hissing, even swiping is usually inevitable and they will need time to get used to each other.
Only jump in and seperate them if you really need to.
Don't try to force the kittens downstairs to meet Wilbur let them do it at their own pace.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Thank you Scatchy!

The kittens are no problem at all, they are quite nosey and want to meet Wilbur. Wilbur is the one who starts shouting, hissing and gets aggressive, this is why I want to do this slowly. I don't want him to run outside and then decide to move in with the neighbour (who would be more than happy!).
I have to 'kitten proof' the house before they are allowed out their room as there are too many hiding places for them at the moment. And being feral they are still quite frightened of any unknown noises.
I do have a dog cage where I used to keep them in the beginning. But I don't think they would be very happy if I locked them in there again just to meet Wilbur. And it would stress the kittens as they do not like being picked up although they come to me for cuddles.

Should I maybe get a cat net that I could fix over the door and start leaving the door open? Would that be a solution?


----------



## scatchy (Nov 29, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> Thank you Scatchy!
> 
> Should I maybe get a cat net that I could fix over the door and start leaving the door open? Would that be a solution?


Yes, that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Today I fixed the cat net over the door of the kitten's room.

I opened the door, went downstairs, carried Wilbur upstairs and put him down right outside the door. He sat there, sniffed and started shouting. He then walked into the box room where the kittens used to be and sniffed there. More shouting. Then he came back and stopped at the kitten's room where Karm had appeared.

Karm did nothing but just sat there looking at Wilbur. Wilbur shouted and then hissed once. At this point I shut the door. Wilbur walked away but did not run downstairs. He waited until I went downstairs and then followed me. He did not run outside either as he usually does.

I gave him some treats and loads of cuddles as his tail was still going. It took about 15 minutes and then he had calmed down completely and went to sleep.

So I will be doing this once a day until Wilbur gets calmer. We are 2 months down the line now.


----------

